# my rebatch looks so gross..



## saltydog (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been seeing such nice rebatch photos and i had a ton of scraps so i figured i'd put one together. it smells good- 'apples & oak', too bad it looks like a nitrate-loaded lunch meat, lol 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 8, 2011)

Point that out to some kids and it will be a hit.  I like it however.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 8, 2011)

Laura, you are kind  :wink: 
It is very bubbly, however. I read somewhere to use beer as my moistening liquid and I think it added to the suds factor. Suds & Salami, yum.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 8, 2011)

That looks so much better than real spam. I'd totally eat it. I think you did good!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 8, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> That looks so much better than real spam. I'd totally eat it. I think you did good!



I don't know about that  :wink:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 8, 2011)

I think that your soap looks truly lovely, I love the look of confetti type soaps...I bet it smells divine too.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL saltydog - that picture makes me gag! Your soap didn't - definitely better!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 8, 2011)

Aw, thank you, both.
The only thing I'm thinking is it may discolor, (which may be on my side) although I looked up the fo and it said no D.

If not, is there such a thing as re-rebatch? If not, I'll invent it  :wink:


----------



## KD (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm pretty picky about how rebatch soaps look, and I think yours looks great!  The colored flecks are really pretty.  Even if it discolors, I think it has a nice, fine texture.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 9, 2011)

Your too funny nitrate loaded lunch meat    Ugly is not how I would describe it your being way to hard on that batch of soap :0)


----------



## saltydog (Sep 9, 2011)

KD said:
			
		

> Even if it discolors, I think it has a nice, fine texture.



I let it melt slowly, without touching it too much. It's really hard to sit on my hands. But I hope it DOES discolor, maybe it will look better?



			
				Lyn said:
			
		

> Your too funny nitrate loaded lunch meat    Ugly is not how I would describe it your being way to hard on that batch of soap :0)



Thank you, Lyn, but I'm having a hard time getting past my vegan soap looking like carnivorous fare.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it looks "interesting".  :wink:


----------



## dOttY (Sep 9, 2011)

Personally I love it!!!  It brings out the kid in me


----------



## Hazel (Sep 9, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> AmyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tsk tsk. If you keep posting spam, I'll have to delete you.   

Seriously, I think it looks great. If you hadn't mentioned it looked like luncheon meat, I would have described it as looking like flower petals and leaves whirling in a wind.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 9, 2011)

It looks pretty darn good for a rebatch over here.  Speckles are evenly distributed.  Maybe it looks more pink in person?  My rebatches always have burned bits mixed with dried out bits with the rest somehow soft from too much water.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 9, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> saltydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so lame. I have tears from LOLing.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 9, 2011)

If you're lame for laughing and getting it then I am a la-hoo-sa-her cus it took your response to make it click for me.  I'm a little slow...


----------



## AmyW (Sep 9, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> If you're lame for laughing and getting it then I am a la-hoo-sa-her cus it took your response to make it click for me.  I'm a little slow...



You know, I'm usually the last one to get anything so it's all good


----------



## Hazel (Sep 9, 2011)

Whoops! Maybe I shouldn't have posted that response. I don't think Val's still forgiven me for messing with her mind about her being the only person who couldn't get on the forum back in August. 

I'm a bad, bad person.  

Hee hee.  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 10, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Whoops! Maybe I shouldn't have posted that response. I don't think Val's still forgiven me for messing with her mind about her being the only person who couldn't get on the forum back in August.
> 
> I'm a bad, bad person.
> 
> Hee hee.  :wink:



But we love that about you Hazel  :wink:   :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean it's actually a redeeming quality?  :shock:


----------



## KylieO (Sep 10, 2011)

it reminds me of my Nanna's knitting   she had tea cosy's, well a cosy for everything really, and they were this colouring, so i LOVE it


----------



## adoptapitbull (Sep 10, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Aw, thank you, both.
> The only thing I'm thinking is it may discolor, (which may be on my side) although I looked up the fo and it said no D.
> 
> If not, is there such a thing as re-rebatch? If not, I'll invent it  :wink:



I re-batched the same soap 3...yes, 3 times! It was the first soap to sell out at the farmer's market!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 10, 2011)

KylieO said:
			
		

> it reminds me of my Nanna's knitting   she had tea cosy's, well a cosy for everything really, and they were this colouring, so i LOVE it



PM me your address, KylieO, Id be happy to send you a slice  

adoptapitbull, I know what you mean, I have some rebatched oatmeal, honey and beeswax  that is one of my favorites!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 10, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Whoops! Maybe I shouldn't have posted that response. I don't think Val's still forgiven me for messing with her mind about her being the only person who couldn't get on the forum back in August.
> 
> I'm a bad, bad person.
> 
> Hee hee.  :wink:



Lmao! How the hell do i keep missing your posts?? I was a little worried about the spamming, glad to see you're on your game, Hazel.
Feel free to carry on an mess with my mind all you want. Luv it


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks! I will because it's fun.  :twisted: 

Thanks for being so good natured about it. You have a good sense of humor.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's a f/u on my ass-ugly rebatch. I spruced it up with pretty packaging 
I'm having lunch with four of my friends tomorrow, so I can't wait to give each of them a piece. 
I have to say, as ugly as it is, it is REALLY nice soap. 
I added an ounce of OO and moistened it with beer when I did the rebatch. Super sudsy and just oh, so nice feeling!  All the soap I used was very well cured. It makes up in function what it lacks in looks!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Oh crap, I just realized that is a Maple leaf on the label. Lol, oh well. Fire me.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2011)

Too funny! Don't say anything and see if any of your friends notice the leaf. 

I think your label looks great.


----------



## vir99 (Sep 12, 2011)

I registered just so I could say how awesome your meaty rebatch looks!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2011)

vir99 said:
			
		

> I registered just so I could say how awesome your meaty rebatch looks!



See, someone else agreed with me.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 12, 2011)

> It makes up in function what it lacks in looks!



That's mine in a nutshell 

Love the wrapping, it's super cute... I didn't even realize it was the wrong leaf until you said something. I'm a bad Canadian-to-be


----------



## saltydog (Sep 13, 2011)

vir99 said:
			
		

> I registered just so I could say how awesome your meaty rebatch looks!



Get out! Not literally, I mean Welcome!
But that's funny.

Thanks, Amy- lol! To your defense, the focus really wasn't on the leaf, it has no bearing on what a great Canadian you'll be!

Hazel, I'm keeping quiet on the leaf error, even if they do notice, they're so nice they probably wouldn't say anything about it, lol. 
That, or they want to continue to receive soap


----------



## Sea Breeze (Sep 13, 2011)

I Love the rebatch! Confetti....and looks really great!!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, Sea Breeze and welcome to the forum, you're gonna LOVE  it! Lots o really great peeps here.
So..one more friend is coming today, so I had to make one more label.
I'll give my hostess the only soap with the correct leaf. The jig is definitely up now  I like the oak leaf better.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2011)

First of all, I love the soap. It looks nothing like lunch meat to me. Looks deliciously handmade. Second I'm dying to know what apples and oak smells like. That sounds amazing.

And third, what program did you use to make your labels? They are LOVELY! And I would never have noticed the wrong leaf... LOL!


----------



## llineb (Sep 13, 2011)

KD said:
			
		

> I'm pretty picky about how rebatch soaps look, and I think yours looks great!  The colored flecks are really pretty.  Even if it discolors, I think it has a nice, fine texture.



I agree...I like the flecks and the brown matches you scent.  Very pretty!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 14, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> First of all, I love the soap. It looks nothing like lunch meat to me. Looks deliciously handmade. Second I'm dying to know what apples and oak smells like. That sounds amazing.
> 
> And third, what program did you use to make your labels? They are LOVELY! And I would never have noticed the wrong leaf... LOL!



llineb & tasha, thank you 
Apples & Oak smells like fresh apples and wood. I'm really bad at describing scents, but.. it smells good!

I buy labels from http://www.onlinelabels.com/ to use with my m&p. 
I love the finished look of a label on the back. I list the scent and the ingredients on there.
You're probably familiar with OL, (I read about them on here) but they give you templates to use with the labels. Sometimes I use the templates without the labels and just a piece of paper or card stock. It's very easy to use.

For this I used their cigar band template on card stock. They let you add an image, so I just google and save what I think would go well with whatever kind of soap/scent it is I'm labeling.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 21, 2011)

I love your soap!  It reminds me of some of the home knitting my mother used to do.  The wool had flecks of other colours in it ... and it was yummie and warm!  I think your soap is yummie!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 21, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> I love your soap!  It reminds me of some of the home knitting my mother used to do.  The wool had flecks of other colours in it ... and it was yummie and warm!  I think your soap is yummie!



Thank you, Dragonkaz, that's so sweet, I like that. Warm woolly soap.


----------



## ewenique (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't mind rebatching.  Usually it turns out better than the original - after all, that's why it's been rebatched!  One batch I redid about 8 times - kept adding color and whipping it with a hand beater, until it looked decent.  Turned out to be an amazing soap.

Your packaging is wonderful, and the rebatch isn't bad looking at all.


----------

